# SAP Senior Mgmt Jobs in UAE



## swamy7 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dear All, I am looking to move from India for a career in SAP in senior managerial roles in UAE. Have 25 years of experience in IT ERP solutions in Oracle E-Biz Suite (6 years plus ) and currently on SAP since 2008. 
I had worked as Project Mgr in UAE in 2007-2008 from an Indian IT company on Oracle E Biz Suite.
I am looking for senior management role in companies having captive IT and have implemented SAP.
Are the senior management jobs advertised on job sites or go through known referrals.Pls help me with good job sites or some good referrals.
Regards,
Viswanath


----------

